# spare parts for a diamond scroll



## hvcc (28 Apr 2014)

could ay nyone tell me if they know if you can still get spare parts for a diamond scroll saw made by d j woodward would be grateful for any help


----------



## Grayo (28 Apr 2014)

hvcc":2fn8pnrv said:


> could ay nyone tell me if they know if you can still get spare parts for a diamond scroll saw made by d j woodward would be grateful for any help



I would ask this question in the scroll saw section of the forum you will get a better answer there.


Mod edit Moved


----------



## bodgerbaz (28 Apr 2014)

The last I heard, several years ago, what was left of the business was being run by his son Paul Woodward. The last contact details I am aware of are as follows :-

Diamond Fretsaws
c/o J.D.Woodward
7 Higham way,
Burbage,
Leicestershire.
LE 10 2PU
Tel No +44 01455 613432

e-mail [email protected]

Good luck finding your spares.

Barry


----------



## Roughcut (28 Apr 2014)

I just watched the ebay auction closing on this Diamond Scroll Saw:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Diamond-AF24V ... fresh=true
Wow! Someone has got a bargain.


----------



## scrimper (28 Apr 2014)

I don't think you can get many parts for the saw now, they were made and sold by Doug Woodward (a very decent chap, I had several conversations with him) who sadly passed away in 2008. I have a Diamond that I bought from him and it is a very good machine. 

What parts are you looking for?


----------



## scrimper (28 Apr 2014)

Roughcut":3m6yjtnp said:


> I just watched the ebay auction closing on this Diamond Scroll Saw:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Diamond-AF24V ... fresh=true
> Wow! Someone has got a bargain.



Absolutely the saw was worth a heck of a lot more!


----------



## hvcc (29 Apr 2014)

scrimper":3u5t6fkk said:


> I don't think you can get many parts for the saw now, they were made and sold by Doug Woodward (a very decent chap, I had several conversations with him) who sadly passed away in 2008. I have a Diamond that I bought from him and it is a very good machine.
> 
> What parts are you looking for?


We think the brushes have gone, i've had the machine since the 70's or 80's such a good machine


----------



## scrimper (29 Apr 2014)

hvcc":1ilsehym said:


> scrimper":1ilsehym said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think you can get many parts for the saw now, they were made and sold by Doug Woodward (a very decent chap, I had several conversations with him) who sadly passed away in 2008. I have a Diamond that I bought from him and it is a very good machine.
> ...



Have you taken out the brushes and checked them, if it is the carbon brushes that is not really a problem, the Motor used in the Diamond was normally what we called a Carter Romford motor, are the Bakelite brush caps the external screw over types about 5/8" dia?


----------



## scrimper (30 Apr 2014)

If you do need Carbon brushes these carbon brushes should fit your Diamond motor http://www.amazon.co.uk/Carbon-Brushes- ... B003FTQYLM

They are listed for Servis twin tub washing machines but the motor fitted to the Diamond fretsaw is the same Carter Romford motor fitted to Servis twin tub spin-drier.

(The Brushes are listed under a generic carbon brush part number as DA9/SD11 if you wish to search via another source such as a local spares shop etc.)


----------



## martinka (1 May 2014)

Thanks for that link, John. I checked the sizes on my saw and it has plenty of life left in the brushes at 23mm.

I wonder if there is any way to quieten that motor? Mine is quite loud on full speed, although I generally only use it at about half speed.


----------



## scrimper (2 May 2014)

martinka":zjwjzkcw said:


> Thanks for that link, John. I checked the sizes on my saw and it has plenty of life left in the brushes at 23mm.
> 
> I wonder if there is any way to quieten that motor? Mine is quite loud on full speed, although I generally only use it at about half speed.



Carbon brush series wound motors are always harsh and noisy, Hegner use an induction motor which is much smoother and quieter. Series wound motors are used generally in cheaper machines, the speed of a standard induction motor is fixed around 1400rpm depending on the supply (some are double this at 2800rpm) whereas series wound motors can achieve very fast revs I have handled motors that run at 28,000rpm.

I think Diamond used this particular motor because it was readily available but the saw would have been far superior had they fitted an induction motor.


----------



## hvcc (12 May 2014)

THANK YOU FOR YOUR HELP. IT WASN'T FOR ME BUT FOR A FREIND WHO IS VERY HAPPY. WE ARE GOING TO A WOODWORKING AND CRAFT SHOW AT TREDEGAR HOUSE NEWPORT ON SAT 17TH MAY, AGOOD DAY OUT OUT CHECK OUT ISCA WOODWORKS ON FACEBOOK


----------



## bugbear (12 May 2014)

hvcc":20xravne said:


> THANK YOU FOR YOUR HELP. IT WASN'T FOR ME BUT FOR A FREIND WHO IS VERY HAPPY. WE ARE GOING TO A WOODWORKING AND CRAFT SHOW AT TREDEGAR HOUSE NEWPORT ON SAT 17TH MAY, AGOOD DAY OUT OUT CHECK OUT ISCA WOODWORKS ON FACEBOOK



YOUR CAPS LOCK IS ON.

BugBear


----------



## hvcc (13 May 2014)

I know to lazy to turn it of yesterday


----------

